# My philosophical thoughts of lifes religion, not deaths



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are my thoughts on the application of religion into life rather than afterlife.
We are ALL connected whether you like it or not. We are all human beings fueled by the same air, acting on the same chemical urges and survival applications. We may or may not be spiritually linked, but there is no doubting we are all linked as a species. 
When it comes to living life, one must not do what they do because of expecting a reward in death. This will only lead one to not being present and not acting in the interest of tangible connected beings, but rather an intangible and improvable thing. 
One must never bring religion into politics, but rather humanitarianism, bringing religion in will always slow things down, and negate useful policies with archaic doctirine not taylored to the modern world. 
The bible is not the word of god, but rather the percieved word of god as heard by man. Even if god were to talk to man, of which there is no modern proof, anything said by god would go under extreme bias, interpretation, and change. 
One should treat all other beings with a sense of servitude when it is beneficial, because if all servants to all others, then all are supported and all will thrive.
When it comes down to the classic 'us or them' life or death situation, it is your best interest, neh the best interest of the entire population that the best one win. This is because life all comes down to a microscopic level, genes, chromosomes, DNA, chemicals, and this is affected by breeding. This is where natural selection comes in. 
Although this life will not last forever, there is no proof that the afterlife will, so the only reasonable thing to do is make this one best, and breed. Life in essence is DNA, DNA will always survive as long as the human race survives. So basically, your family is you, and you are your family, so having a child is like having another version of yourself except brought up in a different setting. 
If there is an afterlife, what you do in this life will not affect it, an afterlife is a different reality, so one must think of this life, and the afterlife as two seperate entities/


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

If reading, please reply


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Zach,
I have allways said what use is religion if one cannot apply it in their daily life.What is the point in having your head in the clouds somewhere else when it is of absolutly no benefit to ourselves or others here and now.
But I found some of what you said a bit cold.Life is about more than just DNA and reproduction and survival of the fittest and the strongest person winning,in my opinion thats the animal realms motivation-pure survival.It saddens me me you think this way,I wonder what made you have to think this way.I dont mean that to sound patronising just that maybe youve spent your young life focusing on just trying to survive.
I also dont think there is any seperation between what people refere to as the afterlife and life itself.They are connected by delicate silver threads of energy that tie and hold everything together.It is with these threads that we weave the story of our life like a spider weaves his web.Life is like one big interconnected web,each persons story entangled in anothers.
But I like the focus of your post very much,It is fruitless, like you say, to live your life for what you hope to acheive when its over.Its pointless and unconstructive and of no benefit to anyone.Its the unrealistic escapism of one who can not engage their mind and think for themselves and see the heaven and brilliance that life can possibly hold for them in the palm of their own hand.So they give all of their own power away to some external holy sugar daddy who they conjure up in their mind.The world fell under the spell of a conditioned social pathological.

:wink:


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

I say life is DNA and survival because at lifes root, thats what it is. It all comes down to how your genetic coding affects you, and how your environment affects you. Each individual cell carries its own functions and mechanisms, and their goal is to keep you alive. If a malfunction in those cells arises, your cells will try and fix it, this is why I come back to natural selection. And yes, I'm probably biased because of my own survival struggles as a child. And indeed what controls our thoughts are chemicals, cells, atoms, electrons, we are molecules and animals, we are very simple beings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Socrates_macabre said:


> I say life is DNA and survival because at lifes root, thats what it is. It all comes down to how your genetic coding affects you, and how your environment affects you. Each individual cell carries its own functions and mechanisms, and their goal is to keep you alive. If a malfunction in those cells arises, your cells will try and fix it, this is why I come back to natural selection. And yes, I'm probably biased because of my own survival struggles as a child. And indeed what controls our thoughts are chemicals, cells, atoms, electrons, we are molecules and animals, we are very simple beings.


But this isnt _fact_,its the facts only according to you ,in which case its just opinion.
Im not disagreeing with the biological facts here,obvioudsly theres truth there.I am just disagreeing with your "Its all this way" point of veiw.

You see a religious person will argue their point in exactly the same manner as though their _Beleifs_ are proven facts.

I am not that black or white,I have a healthy balance of both veiw points.Personaly I see no split whatsoever between "spiritual" or biological/scientific.Alot of science is based loosley on probability and theory and alot of religion is based on just beleif and opinion.I wish people from both schools of thought would stop expressing their beleifs,theories and opnions as though they were fact.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Socrates believed the only heads of State should be those who have been enlightened. Those who, like himself, had seen good in its true form, would prefer to spend time thinking about higher things, since the material world would become worthless to them. These people, he said, should be forced to serve the State, since those reluctant to do so and those who had true virtue would make the best leaders. (Yes, I just gave a hopelessly watered-down version of the Republic). Discuss...


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Agreed. Those who were possesive of such qualities should be encouraged to serve the state. However on a more altruistic note, you would need atleast a few members of the head to be materialistic to represent the everyman.


----------

